# Will dropping weight 30% and doing 50% more reps build muscle quicker?



## karlos_uk (Mar 22, 2010)

I'm Thinking of dropping the weight on all my exercises by 30% and increasing my reps by 50%.

wanted to know is this going just going to make me ripped or will it build muscle?

I'm aiming to increase muscle size mainly on my biceps as they seem to be growing very slowly.

At the moment i have been adding 0.5kg every week or two

i do a split routine

Monday chest,triceps,abs

Wednesday biceps,Shoulders, Upper back

Friday Legs N Lower Back


----------



## Gazbeast (Oct 30, 2009)

More weight, less reps, plenty of rest. That is how to grow.

I'm trying hard myself.......


----------



## -T/ (Aug 4, 2010)

your talking about gaining muscle and losing fat... but you havnt mentioned what your diet is like.

also biceps growing?? just so you know the triceps make up 2/3 of the arm


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

What rep range are you working in now?(before you decrease by 30%)

Also what are your size and strength goals?


----------



## karlos_uk (Mar 22, 2010)

diet is fine i think. typical day

*breakfast* muesli,poridge or boiled/scrambled eggs

*dinner* chicken/tuna salad or chicken leggs

*Tea *roast dinners, stake,tuna,salmon,pork, alot of potatoes and veg and stews

dont snack on any chocolate or out if i'm a lil hungry i usualy have a pint of milk or some fruit


----------



## Tommy325 (May 14, 2009)

diet seems poor to be honest, some good food choices though but doesnt seem enough if ur looking to gain. your probably better eating 5-6 meals a day making sure your eating enough calories, work out how many calories you need in a day and then eat 500 more then this figure, calorie dense foods (nuts, milk, rice etc) and why are u concentrating on just ur biceps? they will go as the rest of ur body grows, concentrate on compounds (deadlifts, squats etc making sure ur increasing the weight. weight increase + strength increase generally will mean youll grow


----------



## karlos_uk (Mar 22, 2010)

this is what i'm doing now.. I do my training @ home

Day 1

Decline Bench Press 3x5 warm up= 75k then 2x8=95k

Incline Flies 2x10 =35k each dumbell

Situp Crunch 3x20 =10k

Knee Ups 3x20 =bodyweight

Tricep Extensions 1x8 warm up then 2x10 =36k

Dips 2x10 =bodyweight

Calf Raise 4x15 reduce weight after each set =85k

Day 3

Chin ups 2x5 warm up then 3x10 bodyweight

Bent over Row 2x10 56k

Shoulder Press 2x5 warm up then 3x8 65k

Upright row 2x10 52k

Shrugs 3x10 82k

Side Bend 2x10 35k dumbell

Curls 4x10 27k each dumbell

Day 5

Squats 3x5 warm ups then 2x10 85k

Front Leg extensions 1x15 35k

Rear Leg Extensions 1x15 35k

Squat 3x10 85k

5 Min Rest

Stiff Leg Dead Lift 2x5 warm up then 2x10 85k

Dead Lift 1x10 85k

Front Leg Extensions 1x8 35k

Back Leg Extension 1x8 35k

the weight is low on some of the exercises for things such as deadlifts and squats becuase i got a bad back injury years ago doing upright rows(jerking) and after it was better lifting anything sort of heavy made my back go again. But the past year or so i have managed to get the weight up slowly.


----------



## -T/ (Aug 4, 2010)

dont know how big you are but that really isnt much at all, not the best diet but this is mine so you can see a difference

Breakfast: 4 weetabix, milk, glass of fuit juice, protein shake

Snack: ham and cheese sandwhich, peanut butter sandwhich, apple

lunch: tuna rice sweetcorn, 2 nutrigrain bars, banana

Snack: 2 yoghurt pots, raisens, 2 hard boiled eggs

Post workout: protein shake

Dinner: chicken breasts, brown rice, veg


----------



## Tommy325 (May 14, 2009)

a push pull legs routine might work well for you. lots of people have said good things about it

monday - pull

Deads

Heavy Barbell Rows

Chins

Shrugs

Barbell Curls

wends - push

Bench

Incline Bench

Incline Flyes

Heavy Dips

Military Press

legs

Squats

Leg Press

Stiff Legged Deads

Leg Curls

Standing Calf Raises

3 sets on each ranging from 12-6 reps,

just an idea anyways mate, might be a good idea aswell to post ur full diet so ppl can give u some specific advice on that or go over to the diet section, remeber building muscle a large part of that is diet!!


----------



## powerhousepeter (Dec 4, 2010)

need to be eating more mate, how much do you weigh?


----------



## karlos_uk (Mar 22, 2010)

Thanks Peeps I think i might change my diet see if i see some changes. I was worried that eating 5-6 times a day would put loads of unwanted weight on me. I'm currently just under 14 stone. I put weight on very quick like half stone a week that is why i kept my diet like i have.


----------



## Tommy325 (May 14, 2009)

how tall are you? and what body fat %


----------



## karlos_uk (Mar 22, 2010)

5ft 9 not sure what my body fat is. not fat though 32inch waist with no belly hangin over my pants LMAO


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

worst diet iv ever seen mate.


----------



## Tommy325 (May 14, 2009)

lol nuff said look around the forum mate do some research on diet and nutrition


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Re: Will dropping weight 30% and doing 50% more reps build muscle quicker?

Yes


----------



## alexreader9 (Mar 1, 2011)

increase your calorie intake and of course aim for a lot of protein. Low reps high weight with a good 2 minute rest between each set. www.strengthsize.com


----------



## luke80 (Aug 6, 2010)

I agree the diet needs to be looked at, as a hardgainer I was eating twice that to get to 14 st. Personaly I like to mix things up, I made great gains using low weight high rep training but after a month or two the gains slowed and I went back to high weight low rep for a while. Personaly I find a change of routine every now and then shocks the muscles into growth.


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

you must be doing somthing right to get to 14st with 32 inch waist mate!


----------



## yarm79 (Feb 17, 2011)

Not been funny but you can't be 5'9 weigh 14 stone and have a 32" waist unless your a beast lol

I'm 5"11 weigh 78kg and I'm 34" waist? Body fat 13%?

check your weight height etc on a proper machine in the gym mate


----------

